# rtf2 and gen4 prices



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i was just curious about the price ranges for the g17 in these two combos. my local gun shop doesn't have them yet. i do know they charge $509 for a gen3 g17, and they didn't know how much they were going to charge yet. so im wondering if i should just get a gen3, based on its a love it/hate it reviews on the new versions.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Somewhere on the internet, I saw a Glock order form for LEO's and as I recall, there was no price difference for RTF2 vs. Gen4. But that was for LEO's. I don't know if there is a difference in dealer cost on the retail side of the sales spectrum between RTF2 and Gen4. I'm planning to drop by my local range tomorrow and I'll see if I can find out if they are charging extra for the RTF2 or Gen4 versus "straight" 3rd generation models.

I wouldn't be surprised if some dealers charge a bit of a premium for a Gen4 due to its relative newness, especially as new models enter the pipeline in that trim.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

My local shop had the 3rd gen and 4th gens in stock. The 3rd gen was $519 and the 4th gen was $589 but it came with 3 magazines. The 3rd gen came with 2.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

camaro*73 said:


> My local shop had the 3rd gen and 4th gens in stock. The 3rd gen was $519 and the 4th gen was $589 but it came with 3 magazines. The 3rd gen came with 2.


I took a quick look at my local shop this morning while I was purchasing my G34 :mrgreen: and it looked like as far G17's go, they had the straight 3rd gen and RTF2 models marked at the same price while the Gen4 was a little more. I can't recall the difference right now - sorry.

I hadn't heard about Gen4 guns coming with three mags. If so, that's great. When I got my 19 and my 34, they both came with two mags. If it matters to you, you can pick up Glock factory mags for less than $40. I actually got a couple of 15-round mags for my 19 for $23 a piece a few weeks ago from Midway USA.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> I took a quick look at my local shop this morning while I was purchasing my G34 :mrgreen: and it looked like as far G17's go, they had the straight 3rd gen and RTF2 models marked at the same price while the Gen4 was a little more. I can't recall the difference right now - sorry.
> 
> I hadn't heard about Gen4 guns coming with three mags. If so, that's great. When I got my 19 and my 34, they both came with two mags. If it matters to you, you can pick up Glock factory mags for less than $40. I actually got a couple of 15-round mags for my 19 for $23 a piece a few weeks ago from Midway USA.


I was looking at the Gen 4 RTF2 G22 when I bought my Gen 3 RTF2 G22 and noticed mine only came with 2 mags while the Gen 4 came with 3. I asked the guy why and he said that is the way they came from the factory. I picked up some Glock 22 mags at Academy for $29ea.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

camaro*73 said:


> I was looking at the Gen 4 RTF2 G22 when I bought my Gen 3 RTF2 G22 and noticed mine only came with 2 mags while the Gen 4 came with 3. I asked the guy why and he said that is the way they came from the factory. I picked up some Glock 22 mags at Academy for $29ea.


If only the factory would send all owners of 3rd gen guns an extra mag to bring us up to the new standard of 3 mags with a pistol purchase.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

well i spent about 2 1/2hrs in the gun shop this weekend (im VERY indecisive). they had a gen4 there and i honestly didn't like it. the backstraps don't seem to fit as nicely as other brands, and the enlarged mag release is a great idea but not in a very good spot for my hands. my thumb rested on the top edge of it and i think it would be very uncomfortable when shooting. the new grip texture is quite nice though. all the guys at the shop recommended i buy an M&P over the Glock too. so i spent some time looking at that too. I've shot the M&P already and its a very nice gun. but i wanted something different for myself, so i went with a gen3 g17. my only dislike, the rear sight. I'm not a big fan of the white outline. I haven't shot it yet, so maybe i"ll get used to it. if not, i have a good excuse for some fiber optic or night sights. :mrgreen:


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think you will be very happy with your purchase. My 3rd Gen Glock 22 RTF2 came with those same sights. I do not care for them either but they work great. I am going to get some night sights for it soon.

I just got a 1st Gen Glock 17 yesterday. I will be taking it to the range Saturday morning. It has adjustable night sights on it but they do not glow anymore.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

My local range will replace sights for free if you purchase the sights from them. Maybe you can work a similar deal on your 17.

By the way, any idea how old the sights are on the 17? I thought I've heard that some of the tritium-based night sights take about 10 years to fade out.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> My local range will replace sights for free if you purchase the sights from them. Maybe you can work a similar deal on your 17.
> 
> By the way, any idea how old the sights are on the 17? I thought I've heard that some of the tritium-based night sights take about 10 years to fade out.


I am not sure how old they are. They are made by TruGlo is all I know.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

If I were you I would find a place that I could rent both of them. And shoot them to decide if the price difference is worth it to you.
I have the Gen3 17. And have held the Gen4s and the difference between the two is not enough to sell the gen3 or buy an a new gen4. The grip size is smaller, you can see it and feel it. So I'm holding out for the gen4 19.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

To be fair, the Gen4 guns come with extra backstraps attachments to change the grip size. I can't remember where I read it (and it could be wrong info) but I believe the Gen4 guns normally ship as about a SF-size grip and there are two additional backstraps to make the gun larger in the grip area.

There are a few differences between the straight 3rd gen, RTF2 and Gen4 Glocks. It would be advisable for someone considering the various types to handle and maybe fire them before plunking down money.

Freedom1911 - I'm reading that the Gen4 19 will be out around June/July. If it had been available back in January, I would have had a hard time deciding between the RTF2 and the Gen4 versions.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> To be fair, the Gen4 guns come with extra backstraps attachments to change the grip size. I can't remember where I read it (and it could be wrong info) but I believe the Gen4 guns normally ship as about a SF-size grip and there are two additional backstraps to make the gun larger in the grip area.
> 
> There are a few differences between the straight 3rd gen, RTF2 and Gen4 Glocks. It would be advisable for someone considering the various types to handle and maybe fire them before plunking down money.
> 
> Freedom1911 - I'm reading that the Gen4 19 will be out around June/July. If it had been available back in January, I would have had a hard time deciding between the RTF2 and the Gen4 versions.


The Gen 4 does come with extra backstraps attachments to change the grip size. And possibly a 3rd magazine. The Gen 4 22 RTF2 I saw at a local gun shop had the extra backstraps and 3 magazines.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

mr.goodkat said:


> i was just curious about the price ranges for the g17 in these two combos. my local gun shop doesn't have them yet. i do know they charge $509 for a gen3 g17, and they didn't know how much they were going to charge yet. so im wondering if i should just get a gen3, based on its a love it/hate it reviews on the new versions.


Over on the Glock Talk forum www.glocktalk.com they seem to be having quite a few problems with the new Glock 17 Gen 4, seems the the double spring is too strong for it, I personally would get a Gen 3 while I could, hard to beat a Gen 3 Glock 17, the 17 is Glocks flagship gun.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

I have yet to see any gen 4's. But the gen 3's here where I live are $499.


----------

